

Leaving Godaddy and need free reliable DNS?  - andrewhillman

I am hearing a lot of people rant about having to pay for DNS now that they are leaving Godaddy. Well, about a month ago I was in an odd predicament with one of my .re (Reunion Island) domains.  Apparently, AFNIC is way behind in how they want DNS handled. They require that all hosting providers respond in a "authoritative" way by listening to Port 53. Unfortunately, most hosting providers lock down Port 53 because it is a security threat. Anyways, after trying to resolve this problem for more than a week I came across free DNS by afraid.org http://bit.ly/freednsafraid It's a free service run by this guy Josh. He started the service years ago as an experiment and handles all inquiries if you have questions. I highly recommend Afraid.org. They even allow you to use custom dns (ns1.yourdomain.com) on their servers.
======
trafficlight
After EveryDns sold to DynDNS and stopped offering services earlier this year,
I looked around for a free provider. I didn't find anything that I liked and
ended up paying for Zerigo.com. I've been happy with their service so far. I
see that they also have a free plan if you only have a couple of low traffic
domains.

~~~
PonyGumbo
I also use Zerigo, and have been happy with the service.

------
mike-cardwell
I recently started using the following two free secondary DNS providers:

<https://puck.nether.net/dns> <http://rollernet.us/>

They both full support IPv6 as well

------
dangrossman
I use DNSMadeEasy, which is not free.

My second choice would be to use my hosts' DNS servers. Softlayer and Linode
both provide full control of the zone files.

